# Let's see your "turnout"



## targetsmom (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone has to get the ball rolling but I am NOT volunteering to moderate...

Here is Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic, a 5 year old 32" mare at her first ADS Pleasure Show in August. This is the same mare featured in the Lil Beginnings ad this month; that photo was taken at a CDE clinic in June.

As I mentioned on another thread, there are a lot of thing wrong with this turnout, several of which have been fixed. That can be a whole 'nother discussion!





,

Let's see yours!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll play. Here's mine:

BuckWheat is a 33.75" 3 yr old who I have trained myself. He has been hitched now since late June/ Early July:






And Wish is a 5 yr old 34" mare who I recently hitched at the end of Sept. I am very proud of them both.






Who's next?



I want to see everyone's driving horses!!! Including your new guy Leia!


----------



## squeaky (Nov 3, 2009)

H,

What a great forum!

here is my mare who has been broke to drive for a little while, just doesn't have enough miles on her to say that she is "finished." If anyone spots anything wrond with the turn out, please let me know. She is an inbetween size, and I have been having some issues with getting the cart fitted properly. Also, sorry for the small pictures. They are the only ones I have for now.











Amanda


----------



## End Level Farms (Nov 3, 2009)

I unfortunately do not have any good pictures of my guys driving. Ill need to change that.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 3, 2009)

OOOOOH! A driving forum!

I will play!

Here are a few of my mare Deja, I broke her to drive a year and a half ago now and she was in training with Patty Cloke for 3 months this year and will be with her for the entire show season next year. This is her 3rd show ever, so she still has quite a bit of finishing left to do!

Cheers!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 3, 2009)

First and foremost is my special boy, MiLo's Willie Be Good, who I have driven in everything from parades to fun drives, breed shows to pleasure shows, trials and CDE's. He has won at everything he puts his heart to. He is absolutely AMAZING at cones - THE most athletic horse I have ever had the pleasure to drive.



Can you tell I love him?


























This is Rocky who got sick and tired of boring show ring driving although he won consistantly and so went on to excel at Pleasure shows! Dressage is his forte!











This is my sweet mare Dream winning her country pleasure class at the National Area 2 show. She doesn't have the mind for silly things like obstacles or cones










This is my most recent project, Polk. He is only 3 so hasn't seen any real action yet although he is driving. I expect that he will be every bit as much horse as Willie is when he comes into his own. Has an awesome mind and the best walk of any horse I know. I am VERY excited to get him out showing next year.






Oooh! Some of these photos are TEENY! Sorry!


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 4, 2009)

No pictures here yet either. I'm always the one driving and no one has been able to take a few pictures while I drive.


----------



## Shari (Nov 4, 2009)

Such pretty turn outs.

Mine... well they are at home photos.


----------



## rosaroca (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's my girl, Rosa Roca's Run For The Roses, at a show in Ada, OK.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 4, 2009)

OOO!!! (bouces on seat) ! LOVE driving!

Here's my girl, Field of Dreams Pretty in Pink. This was last year, her SECOND time ever in the arena!





And my heart horse: JEM Canadian Sunrise. He does EVERYTHING! In the showring:





In a parade:





Out at a fun-day CDE:





Lucy


----------



## jleonard (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is Suzy with my Hyperbike and Ozark pleasure harness.






Locita with my Chimicum sport harness and EE. This was the first year that I have been able to work with her consistently, basically her first year driving. This was in the early spring, when she was still quite green.






At the National Drive Leia and I played around with putting them togeather as a tandem (ok, Leia did all the work, I just supplied the horses and enjoyed the ride



) They did really well, and it was a lot of fun!






Photo by Larry Porter


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont have any pics of my guy driving yet. Still gotta get a good harness. Im borrowing one for now.


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 4, 2009)

Having trouble loading a pic


----------



## Dream (Nov 4, 2009)

Erick competed successfully in breed shows, Pleasure shows and CDEs in 2009. Next year I hope to travel to the US for breed shows and the Ohio CDE.

Erick in Dressage











Cross country


----------



## roxy's_mom (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome a driving forum!!

Here's my girl, Country Acres Pickin Wild Flowers, aka Roxy.



She's a 4 year old. I started her ground driving last year and got her in the cart this year. These pics were taken at the same show grounds at two different shows. First and third time driving in a ring. I drive her alot along the road near my house, I think it makes for a better minded driving horse.

If you see anything wrong with the hitching please let me know. The first two pics I was using an over check on her, I have now switched to a side check and love it.
















Becky M.


----------



## BannerBrat (Nov 4, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Ooh I like this![/SIZE]

Here's my beast,










Nice turnouts everyone!


----------



## Jetiki (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.hoofclix.com/FENCE/2009-05-24-C...544940482_UW9Ev

That is a link to the May HDT we competed in and won the VSE division. I do have permission to post the photos as they were proffessional. Mark Lehner of Hoofclix did an awesome job with the photos. My mare tries her heart out for me and will do most anything asked.

Karen


----------



## Kendra (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's Hawk in Cones at our first CDE in September:






And in a Roadster class in June:






Duke in Country Pleasure:


----------



## sedeh (Nov 5, 2009)

Well this is my first year that I've really been driving at the shows. I've had a blast and still have a lot to learn! One of the things I like about driving is I get to wear hats!!!



I'm not the only one either!! I have 2 other friends that have more different hats and outfits and they're always trying to out do each other. It's really quite fun!

This is me and Bubba! Feel free to critique....I can use all the help I can get!



You'll notice that the arena isn't packed like they do in AMHA.











And one of me, Diane(Minxie's mom on the forum) and Joni waiting to go into our class.


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 5, 2009)

Just stumbled upon the driving forum... How long has it been here?? I think its a great idea! And great topic, Mary!

Here are a few of my "kids".... Absolutely love driving!


----------



## Getitia (Nov 5, 2009)

What a great idea

- Grace







Lightening






Elly






Obsession


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is the second of our driving minis. The other two are still so green that we don't even try to get photos.

Ruby (also 5 years old) at our driving club Fun Day (not competing) this year.


----------



## Riverdance (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are some of mine over the years, The black pinto is the one I drove this year, she will be out nxt year along with my cremello. Only trouble is, my cremello and pinto are in the same size class and both are mares.


----------



## ckmini (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the driving forum!

Here is Oneka's Liberachi and myself at the 2008 nationals






Here is Senda Message SOS and myself at the 2005 nationals

(avatar pic)

and a recent photo from this summer:






and my first home-bred driving horse "CK's Fame and Fortune" this summer


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's Appy and I at the AMHA worlds....






He made the cut into the top 20 horses in 4 out of 5 classes (40+ to 60+ in each class) - not bad for his first World show!


----------



## Stef (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is a couple of pictures of my boy C Chief Proud Eagle



. These pictures were of our first time starting up driving in spring after a long winter break. So the pictures do not do him justice at all. But they are the only ones I have. He is so fun we go out on the trails around my house and he just wants to go for ever!





Also please excuse the breaching I thought I had fixed it before I got in the cart. But I noticed that I hadn't when my brother was taking these pictures.



So it was corrected.

Please don't look at me in my old sweats I wasn't expecting my brother to take pictures.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW! There are some REALLY nice horse on here!

I am in my third year of driving. My 33" gelding, Janals Maximillion, is 8 yrs old and was very green when I got him. He has turned into a solid driving horse and a great all around horse for me showing locally and on the Pinto Circuit in the Northwest.

First year driving. My one and only HDT in Wilderville, OR.





My second year driving. I did local shows and started showing Pinto.





This year showing locally and Pinto. Right now he stands 3rd in the Nation in Pinto Pleasure Driving.


----------



## picasso (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's our boy at Nationals this year.

I just found this forum today, how long's it been here???

This is CLRs Crusin. He is only 3 and we absolutely love this boy.






He is the sweetest horse ever, but when you get in the cart he is ready to go do his job!!!

This is his win picture after the Pleasure Driving Stakes, Over class






This is in the winners circle after the Pleasure Driving Stakes, Over class






This is me, my husband, our son's girlfriend and our son after the stakes class






John Rimmer is driving.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is a couple of pictures of my boy C Chief Proud Eagle wub.gif . These pictures were of our first time starting up driving in spring after a long winter break. So the pictures do not do him justice at all. But they are the only ones I have. He is so fun we go out on the trails around my house and he just wants to go for ever! biggrin.gif

Also please excuse the breaching I thought I had fixed it before I got in the cart. But I noticed that I hadn't when my brother was taking these pictures. wacko.gif So it was corrected.

Please don't look at me in my old sweats I wasn't expecting my brother to take pictures. rolleyes.gif

Great pics everyone!

Stef...where did you get that purple harness??? I like it!!!


----------



## Stef (Nov 8, 2009)

My Mom bought the purple harness on ebay. That was my christmas present two years ago.


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dream said:


> Erick competed successfully in breed shows, Pleasure shows and CDEs in 2009. Next year I hope to travel to the US for breed shows and the Ohio CDE.


Wow he's gorgeous. I am doing a power point on driving for my technology class, would you mind if I used a few of his pictures?


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

This is Cheater in his first arena pleasure show.


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

This is my mare , a friend driving her in dressage


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 11, 2009)

We show in ADS recognized events. We have shown open and breed shows in the past. After seeing an article in the farm paper, we went to watch and were enchanted! We asked how much it was to compete, because I "knew" it HAD to be a fortune! I was surprised when she said it was $10 a class! From then on, it was a dream of mine to show, and we have done so since 2000. This year, I FINALLY won the VSE division (my husband said it helps to show the same horse more than one year



). This is the 3rd year that I have been showing Fantasy Corral's Magic Galaxy. He is a very structural gelding, a nice round mover, and a big powerhouse.

Below, Alax and I in the Turnout class at the 2009 Villa Louis Carriage Classic, the 2nd largest carriage show in the U.S.






Alax and I in the Gambler's Choice obstacle class at the 2009 Fox Valley Pleasure Driving Show.






My husband with Alax doing his dressage test at the 2009 Hickory Knoll CDE.






My husband with our tandem at 2009 Harvest Moon Carriage Classic.






Our son has started to drive in ADS shows this year.


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 11, 2009)

RhineStone,

LOVELY photos, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## dancer31501 (Nov 14, 2009)

This was my turn out at Walnut Hill this year! I got 2 place in single mini in turn out!











And this was my pair.


----------



## BM Miniatures (Nov 14, 2009)

[email protected] River said:


> Just stumbled upon the driving forum... How long has it been here?? I think its a great idea! And great topic, Mary!
> Here are a few of my "kids".... Absolutely love driving!


What kind of harness do you use? They look stunning, I am starting a harness horse soon so will be looking for a good quality show harness


----------



## little lady (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this driving section!!!!!!



The pictures are awesome! I bought my first mini this August and I am wanting to break her to cart. Looking at all these spectacular pictures has me so excited about driving.


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 14, 2009)

Bluegables Rowdys Amazing Remark said:


> What kind of harness do you use? They look stunning, I am starting a harness horse soon so will be looking for a good quality show harness


Hi!

All of the horses in my pictures are wearing Hunt harnesses. Believe it or not, some of those harnesses are 15-20 years old. They cost a pretty penny(we bought some of ours used) but are worth every cent. We have not had to buy one in 10 years, so I have no idea what they are going for now. They are sturdy, elegant and comfortable for the horses. We have tried just about every miniature harness there is and they are my favorite harnesses by far.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Nov 15, 2009)

This is me with Magic ( Sun Country LTD Cajun Magic Man ) . He is a 3 yr old 36 " gelding. Magic is still at the trainers but doing really well and should be home by Christmas. I hope to compete in CDEs , driving trials and local breed shows with him. The cart is a Pacific Smart cart. Harness is from Country Carriage USA


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is my husband Art driving our mare Pooh

She was NJ state pinto Performance Grand Champion

and Reserve Champion Halter Champion in 2006


----------



## SHANA (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is my mare, Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy and my gelding Cool Running Sanka SPH doing tandem for the first time, they had not even been hitched up to practice before. The person driving is Jeff who showed belgians for years but last year his dad retired and sold all the belgians but 3. They use to have 30+ belgians. He hitched them up for me and tried them out. I am walking beside.






This is Sanka doing single with Jeffs' girlfriend driving. She use to show Jeffs fathers belgians in the lady hitches.











Here is Dandy being driven single by Claudia who only had 30 minutes before the class to practice, she had never driven a horse/pony before. They placed 2nd out of 3.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 22, 2009)

Here are a few pics of Platinum

JJay (me) and Platinum in 2006 at our one and only CDE - starting the cones course:






Another of JJay and Platinum - this one at the Fall 2007 National Drive - going through a water hazard!






Kim (my husband) and Platinum August 2009 trying out their new Smart Cart






JJay (me) and Leggs in early spring 2009 - one of our first outings off the farm - this is at Shaker Village. Leggs just started driving this spring.






Kim and Georgie their first time out off the farm at Masterson Station and 3rd time driving over all.






Kim, Platinum, Leggs and me at a driving club outing this fall.






This is a fun thread!!!

JJay


----------

